# 250mm case fan



## Bradan (Oct 6, 2006)

where can i get a 250mm case fan as seen on some high end cases?


----------



## PC eye (Oct 7, 2006)

Buy a case with a 250mm fan already in it and install it in the present one. That's an awkward one to locate for the most part. Generally most vendors carry upto the 120mm sized fan while carrying cases with the larger sized fans already installed. Those seem to special ordered and made for custom style cases being sold.


----------



## Bradan (Oct 7, 2006)

was hoping to just cut a hole in the side of my tin can case.. but cant really find a 250mm


----------



## r3dh3adkid (Oct 7, 2006)

The only case that i know of that uses a 250mm fan is the Thermaltake Armor w/ the 25cm fan.

You can buy just the side panel with the 250mm fan and the plexi glass and everything for like 30 bucks i think off newegg.

Black Version
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999812


Silver Version
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999811


----------



## ETSA (Oct 7, 2006)

Is that large of a fan really worth it, I have seen multiple case with multiple 120mm fans. Is there a reason behind such a fan.  Out of curiousity?


----------



## Ku-sama (Oct 7, 2006)

ETSA said:


> Is that large of a fan really worth it, I have seen multiple case with multiple 120mm fans. Is there a reason behind such a fan.  Out of curiousity?



its almost silent...


----------



## ETSA (Oct 7, 2006)

yea but it leaves a huge opening in your case....

Dust Bunny's attack!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Oct 7, 2006)

ETSA said:


> yea but it leaves a huge opening in your case....
> 
> Dust Bunny's attack!





it has its own filter too


----------



## r3dh3adkid (Oct 7, 2006)

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> it has its own filter too



if ur talkn about the TT armor 250mm then your mistaken. It does have a cover over it but the holes are large enough where dust can go straight through.


I have had my TT armor (i got the 250mm one) on for nearly 3 weeks now non-stop and i cannot see any dust inside the case. The one place i have seen dust collect is on the front where the dust collector is. I whiped my hand across it the day before yesterday and it had collected alot of dust.


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 7, 2006)

ETSA said:


> Is that large of a fan really worth it, I have seen multiple case with multiple 120mm fans. Is there a reason behind such a fan.  Out of curiousity?



It's near silent and it moves ALOT of air.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 8, 2006)

r3dh3adkid said:


> The only case that i know of that uses a 250mm fan is the Thermaltake Armor w/ the 25cm fan.http://


 
 Oh really? Apparently you haven't gone to other vendors to see what they have. Take a look at the Aerocool model seen at http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-extremengine-3t-black.html

The PSI SOLO can be seen at http://www.directron.com/604bs25f.html

 On an older 2004 case review you could even get the optional 300mm fan for the Cooler Master Stacker seen at http://www.systemcooling.com/cm_stacker-01.html


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 8, 2006)

There are a number of cases that come with 250mm fans, but nowhere that I know of that sells such fans individually.  Pelko's 172x150mm fan is the largest I am aware of.  Alternatively, you could purchase a side panel that includes a 250mm fan, remove it, and attach to your own case.  Do note that despite the size, the actual airflow provided by this fan is quite low (67.69 CFM compared to 265.1 CFM of the fan I mentioned earlier).


----------



## PC eye (Oct 8, 2006)

I didn't even bother looking for a 250mm sized fan mounting two 120mm blue led fans on the clear side cover of the case used here. The 140mm and those combined outmatches the single 120mm rear exhaust. Now to get some led strips with flashing leds to spruce things up a little. What a difference from the 48C board temp seen in the old case to the 33C in the new with the 120s.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 8, 2006)

PC eye said:


> On an older 2004 case review you could even get the optional 300mm fan for the Cooler Master Stacker seen at http://www.systemcooling.com/cm_stacker-01.html



The stackers "Crossflow Fan" however is,t like a normal Fan..


----------



## PC eye (Oct 8, 2006)

You better believe that was the odd one there. I remember looking that one over when it first came out. How do you mount that on a side cover?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 8, 2006)

PC eye said:


> How do you mount that on a side cover?


----------



## PC eye (Oct 9, 2006)

There you go! http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/pdfs/E_ORIX/XFlowIntro.pdf


----------



## r3dh3adkid (Oct 9, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Oh really? Apparently you haven't gone to other vendors to see what they have. Take a look at the Aerocool model seen at http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-extremengine-3t-black.html
> 
> The PSI SOLO can be seen at http://www.directron.com/604bs25f.html
> 
> On an older 2004 case review you could even get the optional 300mm fan for the Cooler Master Stacker seen at http://www.systemcooling.com/cm_stacker-01.html



I knew about aerocools case but i didnt think the fan was 250mm i thought it was a little smaller, my b


----------



## PC eye (Oct 9, 2006)

The one way you would probably be able to get a 250mm sized fan would be to take down the make and model case with one and request a replacement from the manufacturer to see if you could get one or more that way. When I went through the various vendors for custom styled cases that model turned up with the 250mm fan on it.

 In fact I looked it over while deciding on a better case to use here. That can be seen at http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-aeroengine-2-black.html


----------



## Archangel (Oct 9, 2006)

PC eye said:


> There you go! http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/pdfs/E_ORIX/XFlowIntro.pdf



you asked me for the stacker Fan,.. didn't you?


----------



## r3dh3adkid (Oct 9, 2006)

PC eye said:


> The one way you would probably be able to get a 250mm sized fan would be to take down the make and model case with one and request a replacement from the manufacturer to see if you could get one or more that way. When I went through the various vendors for custom styled cases that model turned up with the 250mm fan on it.
> 
> In fact I looked it over while deciding on a better case to use here. That can be seen at http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-aeroengine-2-black.html



the only thing about that case is its kinda loud. 29dba on the front intake fan :-/

and i think that it only has like 2 or 3 fans total. the big one in the front, and like 1 or 2 in the back. id mod the case to have atleast 1 or 2 more 120s ^_^


----------



## tommycompton (Oct 9, 2006)

ceewi1 said:


> There are a number of cases that come with 250mm fans, but nowhere that I know of that sells such fans individually.  Pelko's 172x150mm fan is the largest I am aware of.  Alternatively, you could purchase a side panel that includes a 250mm fan, remove it, and attach to your own case.  Do note that despite the size, the actual airflow provided by this fan is quite low (67.69 CFM compared to 265.1 CFM of the fan I mentioned earlier).


i love the warning posted on the 150mm fan 
"Warning, Due to the size of the impeller, the fan is not able to reduce speed immediately after loss of power and can remain dangerous until its blades finally come to rest. (This may take as long as 10 seconds.)

Note: When using this fan on your case we recommend that you use it to exhaust air and not intake air to avoid damage to your components."

i want one


----------



## PC eye (Oct 9, 2006)

r3dh3adkid said:


> the only thing about that case is its kinda loud. 29dba on the front intake fan :-/
> 
> and i think that it only has like 2 or 3 fans total. the big one in the front, and like 1 or 2 in the back. id mod the case to have atleast 1 or 2 more 120s ^_^


 
 It comes with the 140mm blue led fan inside the case mounted to the chassis with a free spinning fan on the face plate that looks like a jet turbine there. There's a 120mm blue led fan used for the rear exhaust. Here I simply dropped in a pair of 120mm blue led fans on the clear side panel to add to the airflow overall. Try going from a board temp of 48C seen in the old case with only two 80mm fans to 31C seen with three 120mm fans and one 140mm fan to get air moving there.


----------



## r3dh3adkid (Oct 10, 2006)

PC eye said:


> It comes with the 140mm blue led fan inside the case mounted to the chassis with a free spinning fan on the face plate that looks like a jet turbine there. There's a 120mm blue led fan used for the rear exhaust. Here I simply dropped in a pair of 120mm blue led fans on the clear side panel to add to the airflow overall. Try going from a board temp of 48C seen in the old case with only two 80mm fans to 31C seen with three 120mm fans and one 140mm fan to get air moving there.



Well damn u definatly beat me and my 250mm. I've got 1 120mm on the front for intake, 250mm on the side panel is intake, a 120mm on the rear for out flow, another 90mm at the top of the rear for out take, and a 80mm at the top of the case for outtake, and my board temp is only 36-37 :-/...but wait till my fan controller comes in tomorrow and we'll see how cool my case gets ;-)


----------



## PC eye (Oct 11, 2006)

That old case originally had a Socket A that never saw more then about 42C for a board temp. But for some reason the S939 boards are warmer with less power being draw by the cpu. I don't think I'll need a fan controller since the Zalman hsf with a 92mm fan has that covered.


----------



## r3dh3adkid (Oct 11, 2006)

PC eye said:


> That old case originally had a Socket A that never saw more then about 42C for a board temp. But for some reason the S939 boards are warmer with less power being draw by the cpu. I don't think I'll need a fan controller since the Zalman hsf with a 92mm fan has that covered.



well i need one for the other case fans i have cause i cannot feel like ANY air blowing from the top fan :-/ and i wanna turn that 250mm fan up to see what that baby can do!


----------



## PC eye (Oct 11, 2006)

With a pair of 120s that run faster you would see some air moving around. You can put in a large fan and still see a lack of air flow if there is nothing else working along with it. Try a case with top and rear exhaust fans only without any for intake. Several fans in different places will see more air being moved around. The twin 120s along with the 140mm front intake have that covered pretty well.


----------

